# Outpatient...or Inpatient?



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I had my pre op appointment today...and it went fine but I heard my PCP say into his recorder that I was scheduled for a TT as an outpatient? I am having a fairly extensive surgery (my thyroid is growing behind my windpipe, into the back of my neck and down into my chest)....concerned they will release me that day? Not sure I like that idea!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They are starting to do more thyroid surgeries on an outpatient basis, but it is more commonly done inpatient to monitor calcium levels.

That all said, I honestly would have done just fine if I went home that night. I think I would call my surgery extensive, too.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I will just call them - I live 2 and a half hours from where I am having the surgery.....so will make a difference on what hotel I get....Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Do they know you live that far away? If you asked to stay overnight, they might say yes. Then again, if you're paying a lot out of pocket, perhaps you'd want to take your chances on outpatient.

I stayed overnight for both of my surgeries (a partial, then a completion thyroidectomy). Honestly, there's no way in #@!! I could have traveled after my first surgery. I threw up every time I moved. But I could have easily gone home right after my second surgery because they used a different mix of anesthesia at my request. (Lesson learned: always mention prior to surgery that I am prone to motion sickness.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My surgery was considered outpatient. I spent a night in a hospital room for observation - however, I was somehow never actually admitted. Went home 24 hours after the surgery.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

OK - just heard back - they said I will stay the night but will be considered an outpatient. They also said I will have a drain....which I must admit freaks me out a bit. Not sure which freaks me out more...the fact that I will have one...or my surgery will be extensive enough to warrent a drain!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you checked!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My surgery was somewhat extensive (they didn't realize how far my thyroid had grown until I was actually opened up) and I had a drain, but apparently those are becoming common now. It actually helps the swelling a lot and my surgeon said people with drains tend to heal a little faster sometimes. I didn't have nearly the amount of swelling that my friend did with her thyroid surgery and she didn't have a drain.


----------

